# Why are some parents so cruel?



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry to bother anyone. But please read this and respond. I honestly feel slightly depressed. I'm autistic and I have autism. I don't have any children and I probably never will because I basically behave like a 5 year old. I'm not joking and I know it's hard to believe with my reading and writing skills. I'm good on the computer and I can read very well. But I still play with toys and my favourite thing to do is watch cartoons and I get super excited a lot. And my Mom looks after me. Anyway I absolutely love children and I could never hurt a child. Never. Please read this. I need some help.

Nearly every parenting question on a certain forum site that is really popular (I don't want to say the name in case it's against the rules) seems to be about spanking. I used to believe in spanking as a child but now I am 100% completely against spanking. I Hate Spanking. I have never been spanked my my parents but my grandmother on my dad's site has spanked me as a child a few times. But my parents don't believe in spanking. Though my Mom can be a little rough at times (dragging her kids by there arm really strictly) but she's never hit me or my brother.

Any way a few years ago I thought a spanking was just a little smack on the bottom. And after reading what I have read online I feel heartbroken. I have read that some parents Spank there kids with a switch until there bottom is bleeding with cuts. That's sick and disgusting and breaks my heart. How can a parent spank until there child's bottom is bleeding. It's cruel. Can't they see how there own little sweet heart is crying and howling in pain? How can anyone be that heartless. Anyway Reading these stories has made me depressed. and Sad. And heart broken.

I thought a spanking was nothing but 1 smack on a bottom. Which is wrong too but I never thought that parents hit there kids with belts and switches and hurt children like that. I can't post any links as it's my first question but I've read a few stories about children being spanked with a switch until there bottom is bleeding. It's horrible and wrong. *Starts to cry*.

It breaks my heart into pieces. Also please remember I'm autistic and I'm not a parent. Although I ADORE children and kids make me happy and I LOVE playing with children and I believe that nothing in this world is more special than children. There imagination is awesome.

I know I shouldn't read these stories if they are going 2 upset me but I'm crazy and just read them anyway and then I start crying. It breaks my heart. I think I read them just to find answers in the comments section from people who don't believe in spanking because I believe not everyone can be that heartless. But there are hardly anyone defending the kids. I AM SO HAPPY TO FIND A SITE LIKE THIS. I mostly play with my toys or watch cartoons. I also love gymnastics and chocolate and of course kids . My Mom doesn't know that I'm depressed. But I definitely don't believe in spanking and I know it is wrong. I Could never harm a child and I think even a little spank is child abuse now. And I'm a very childlike person and my family says I think like a 5 year old so please don't be strict on me. Child abuse breaks my heart. By the way You are all awesome and lovely and special.

Please hug and kiss your kids and spoil them with love and play with them and treasure them and I'm sorry if I shouldn't post this. Sorry :C


----------

